# Britemax Grime Out Cleaner & Degreaser



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availability:*
£10.99 for 24fl Oz- around 700ml
£17.95 for 1 US Gallon

*Used on:*
VW Golf

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
* Fast acting Multi-Use Cleaner and degreaser
* Biodegradable. Can be used on painted surfaces
* Removes Brake Dust
* Restores Tyres to Black
* Cleans Raised White Lettering and White Walls

Grime Out quickly and easily dissolves brake dust, engine grease, embedded dirt in rubber. Grime Out is very effective in removing bugs, road tar, salt spray, and hard water spots that traditional cleaners can't remove.

The special formulation will turn tyres jet black and white walls and raised lettering bright white. Excellent for removing shoe scuffs from door panels and waxy residue from rubber and plastic trim. Will remove stubborn black streaks from trailers and gel coat. Grime Out does not contain acids or heavy solvents and is Biodegradable.

Directions:
Spray on desired surface to be cleaned until completely saturated.
Allow to stand for 2-3 minutes.
Rinse thoroughly with water.
If grease or brake dust is heavy, rub with a soft bristle brush before rinsing.
Only use on uncoated aluminium if you plan to polish the surface afterwards.
For heavy cleaning applications add 16oz. of concentrate to a 5 gallon bucket and fill with water.

Concentrate Dilution Ratios: Grime Out to Water:
Degreaser	Full Strength
Wheel Cleaner	Full Strength to 50% Water
Wax Stripper	Full strength to 50% Water
Interior Cleaner	20% Grime Out to 80% Water

*Packaging:*
Again nice and clean attractive packaging following suit with the rest of the Britemax range, big logo design and clear typeface allowing easy recognition.









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
An almost orange like liquid, no fragrance really to note.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
This particular product has great cutting and cleaning power. Used in the engine bay as a degreaser at full strength it was fantastic, cut through those wee deposits of gunk in no time at all, leaving it superbly clean.
At 1-1 with water for a wheel cleaner it also did a fantastic job. It cut through the brake dust in seconds, seriously, 'fast acting' is an understatement. 1-1 may also be a touch strong as you could probably get away with a greater dilution and still retain the great cleaning power.

Wheels before and during:
























Finished:

















Engine bay before and During:

































Finished:









*Ease Of Use:*
This product is thoroughly easy to use. It requires a spray on, dwell, rinse off procedure. I however, agitated it with a round brush, as I found this the best way to clear any stubborn dirt.

*Finish:*
This product left a nice clean and bare surface ready for protecting. As it is a cleaner finish is not the greatest factor in play.

*Durability:*
N/A to this particular product.

*Value:*
As far as degreasers go this is around the same price as other degreasers, and as such, is fairly good value for money, considering the concentration, it may be slightly cheaper than many degreasers out there also. 
They aren't a product I break out EVERY time I clean the car but using this it impresses me in a similar vein to Megs SD. It does the job and it does it great. The fact it can be used for just about any job at varying concentrations only adds to the value factor.

*Overall DW Rating: 99%*









*Conclusion:*
Another very useful product from Britemax, doing exactly the job it sets out to do. I don't know if many in the detailing world would be concerned, but it is biodegradable which is a huge plus point for the environmentally conscious. It is usable on painted surfaces and any other surfaces you fancy. It can be used as a wheel cleaner, wax stripper and general degreaser. The wealth of uses brings it in as a great tool in your arsenal. As for the fast acting part, it isn't half! As a degreaser having it full strength it cut through the gunk in my engine bay in minutes. I've awarded this product 9/10 which I feel is fair. It doesn't have that wow factor for 10 but it does hit hard, very much along the lines of Megs SD.

Thanks to Matt at i4d for supplying this product for reviewing, and for the excellent service.


----------

